# Yanmar engine used for generator then runs out of oil and noisy now



## generator (Jun 12, 2020)

The low oil came on switched off the Yanmar 600 cc engine two pot used to make 5 kW generator engine came from either a old farm tractor or a boat then converted to drive a stationry generator to give me power in a old barn off grid .
The Yanmar engine is 2ym15 makes about 13 HP and comes from 2005 year approx 

I ran out of oil switched off after 1 minute the oil alarm 
Replaced oil and now there is odd sound of like a bell intermittent but stop and repeats sound 

Any ideas is this something like a sticky valve stem or something else 

Engine seems to run fine and no sounds can be heard at higher RPM???

How tolerant is the Yanmar to lost oil story. ??? And what parts most likely break to make this type of sound


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Doesn't sound very good, did the oil run out as in a leak, or was it due to consumption over time?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Most oil pressure losses gets rod bearings first. Not at all familiar with that engine.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

2YM15 is a Yanmar marine engine and not a tractor engine. Howbeit, they are very much the same thing overall. One turns a flywheel and the other turns an impeller. 

Here's the data on the engine from the Yanmar Marine site.
https://www.yanmarmarine.com/Products/Sailboat-and-small-craft-engines/2YM15-326/

All the engine manuals are downloadable from the link given.


----------

